# Pair of west coast wire hairs need home



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Jodi Cassell is new to HVF but not Vizslas. She just got back to Northern California with two six year old wirehairs she rescued from the San Diego area. I have seen pictures and they are stunningly beautiful dogs.
She is working with Vizsla rescue here. We just don't see wirehairs here on the west coast.
If I can help her find a home for the pair I'll do my best to help Jodi find them a good forever home. For now they are both in loving hands.
Rod aka RBD


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

With all the people working on getting these boys a home the last few months, they are bound to find a great one eventually. They seem like sweet dogs and were well loved, but being outside dogs they will need a special owner. 

If you'd like to help out with care and travel expenses you can donate on this site. http://www.youcaring.com/pet-expenses/help-support-the-california-wire-haired-vizsla-twins/138779

Welcome to the forum, Jodi. Sounds like you have a lot of experience with the breed and we look forward to getting to know you better!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome Jodi, glad you posted the boys on here and i am sure that with RBD's help you will find these two boys a loving forever home. 

Heather


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

"This is Paprika (Papi). He has a sturdier build. He reminds me of a Teddy bear for some reason ...just stout and cuddly (not overweight at all, he is just built sturdy). He is a bit more cautious at first, but just will want to cuddle after a bit." Jodi

A good looking boy IMO.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Look at those eyebrows - very smart. Still waiting for Boris to grow some!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good looking boy.
The DD I owned was built like a tank, but she had more endurance than I would have thought. 
Welcome to the forum Jodi, and bless you for saving these two bearded boys.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Hi Everyone, thank you so much for the warm welcome! Rod kindly set up a thread for the wires, so I'm going to share my story and some pictures on there so as not to hijack this thread. ....... I have to say that I am going to cry when I have to give up these boys ... they define sweetness ....


 - Jodi

Awaiting pictures and story. I think West Coast Wire Haired should become a bit more common once people get to know them.

RBD


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome Jodi!! 
I saw your post on the "Red Dog Ranch Vizsla" Facebook page... 
I thought it sounded like the same two, such a rare find to be a duplicate.

Beautiful Dogs... I pray they find a home together.
I copied this picture from the Facebook page.


----------



## JCassell (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi folks - I took some time to write down my rescue story for the wire-haired V's today (click on paperclip to download pdf as attachment below) ... apologize for verbosity - there are pictures too . Please feel free to share with folks who may be interested in this great pair. You are also more than welcome to share sections or edited versions of this story. The story is in PDF format ...if you'd like a copy in word, please feel free to pm me. You can also share my email and cell number (I'm in Sacramento, CA, but cell is from my old bay area days) with anyone who may be seriously interested in the pair: [email protected], 510/219-9125. All details in story, but basically I'm going to first try to get them adopted together. If there isn't interest in that, then we will revisit. But I'd like to give it a try before considering separate homes. They are very special sweet boys. I am fostering on behalf of the Wirehaired Vizsla Club of America Rescue, so they will make ultimate decisions on placement. An application, home check, and re-homing fee to the WHVCA is required for adoption. See story for further details. Thanks for your interest and support!!!!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Jodi - Thanks so much for sharing! You are amazing - taking in not just one, but two when you already have two!


----------



## JCassell (Feb 25, 2014)

Today I created a blog for Rusty and Papi with a short summary that will be good to share. Please share on facebook, email lists, etc. to get these boys some exposure and the opportunity for the best forever home. Thanks so much! http://reddogvizsla.blogspot.com/2014/02/available-two-wirehaired-vizsla-boys.html
Go Red Dogs!!!!


----------



## JCassell (Feb 25, 2014)

Great news!!!! We have a potential adopter couple that is filling out the paperwork for Papi and Rusty!!!!!! Of course, WHVCA will need to review the application and we will do the homecheck, but Stacey has been involved in vizsla rescue for awhile now and she and her husband took in a rescue vizsla Bob who reliable sources told me likely could not have been handled by any other people. They lost their second of a pair of beautiful V's that they had for 12-13 years last year). I am so very thrilled!!!!!!!!!! I personally think that this is the reason I wound up bringing the boys to Sacramento - the uniiverse can work in great ways sometimes. All made possible by a bunch of wonderful people who donated and helped out and Stella Atienza who shared on her facebook page!!!! One of the great parts is that they will be less than 5 miles away in Sacramento and I can look forward to hikes and walks with Stacey and her wonderful husband and they boys. —


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Dreams come true when those willing to make them come true exist in the world. We'll done Jodi!
Hope to met the two WHV soon.
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

BLESS Us VVith Your GRACE & Keep us SAFE - True 4 a new V or RESCUE - about says it all !!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That's great news!!! Thanks for rescuing those cuties, so excited for them.


----------



## JCassell (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Pair of west coast wire hairs need home ADOPTED!!!!!*

ADOPTED!!! Home Sweet Home: Rusty & Papi's GREAT New Beginning!: http://reddogvizsla.blogspot.com/2014/03/adopted-home-sweet-home-rusty-papis-new.html


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

so happy to read this Jodi, I'm guessing that wires are a rarity in California.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's wonderful news.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yay!!! I love the pictures of them in the beds.


----------



## JCassell (Feb 25, 2014)

I haven't seen many out here or in the US in general harrigab ... I enjoyed getting to know the breed - really nice dogs - I've only met one prior to this and was a female and pretty reserved. These two boys were lovers! I think the x with German wires brings a bit more calmness. I'm glad the AKC is beginning to recognize the breed.


----------

